# Frauen braucht das Land...



## Silirius (17. Januar 2007)

*Der Ruf wird immer lauter nach einer reinen Ladysraidgruppe... * 

Zur Gründung unserer giledeneigenen Ladysraidgruppe sucht die Allianzgilde companions of glory auf Rexxar noch dringend Verstärkung! 

Also wenn du eine Kriegerin, Druidin, Paladine, Hexenmeisterin, Schurkette, Magierin oder Priesterin (sollte ich jetzt eine Klasse vergessen haben, bitte ich um Entschuldigung) bist und gerne mal in einer reinen Frauenmannschaft zocken willst - mach einen Eintrag in unserem Gästebuch http://www.companions-wow.de/include.php?p...book/viewgb.php 

Bis dann in der Gilde 
Silirius  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elgabriel (17. Januar 2007)

Silirius schrieb:


> *Der Ruf wird immer lauter nach einer reinen Ladysraidgruppe... *
> 
> Zur Gründung unserer giledeneigenen Ladysraidgruppe sucht die Allianzgilde companions of glory auf Rexxar noch dringend Verstärkung!
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich bricht keiner ein Nagel unterm raiden ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (17. Januar 2007)

Ui, die Idee find ich ma geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffentlich schleichen sich keine X-Dresser ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde mich euch sofort anschliessen, allerdings schleicht meine Schurkette (<- ROFL geil *merk*) auf nem andrem Realm rum :S


----------



## Silirius (18. Januar 2007)

@ len

würd ja sagen, mach nen neuen Char auf Rexxar die Gilde zieht dich hoch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (28. März 2007)

Ne Frage hierzu hätte ich: Allianz oder Horde?
Hab zwar bisher nur Allianz gespielt, wär aber durchaus auch einverstanden mal die Hordenseite kennen zu lernen.
Und ich würd mir auchn Char extra auf Rexxar erstellen.
Und btw du hast die Jäger vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GelbeRose (28. März 2007)

Silirius schrieb:


> @ len
> 
> würd ja sagen, mach nen neuen Char auf Rexxar die Gilde zieht dich hoch.
> 
> ...



Hey! Wirb uns nicht die besten Spieler(innen) ab!^^
Ansonsten wünsch ich Euch viel Erfolg! Und zeigt´s den Jungs!


----------



## Dalmus (29. März 2007)

Fendulas schrieb:


> Ne Frage hierzu hätte ich: Allianz oder Horde?
> Hab zwar bisher nur Allianz gespielt, wär aber durchaus auch einverstanden mal die Hordenseite kennen zu lernen.
> Und ich würd mir auchn Char extra auf Rexxar erstellen.
> Und btw du hast die Jäger vergessen
> ...





Silirius schrieb:


> Zur Gründung unserer giledeneigenen Ladysraidgruppe sucht die *Allianzgilde* companions of glory auf Rexxar noch dringend Verstärkung!



Und sträflicherweise wurde neben der Jägerin auch die Shamanin vergessen. Aber da der Einganspost vom 17.01. stammt... vernachlässigbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (29. März 2007)

Oh sry, das hab ich überlesen, ausgerechnet. wo ich doch sonst immer so genau alles lese.
Ja, dann werd ich mal morgen bei Rexxar vorbeischauen (uff, das dauert dann aber ganz schön^^)
Wie sieht denn der aktuelle Stand so aus?


----------



## Sensiva (2. April 2007)

nette idee doch, würde ich mich als junger Mann auch wohl fühlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich aber auch recht nett finde ist eine totale mischung, man kann echt gut miteinander auskommen wenn man miteinander kommuniziert und dinge beredet. wäre sogar froh wenn unsere junge dame die Raidleitung der 2. karagrp übernehmen würde, wer nicht spurt bekommt von ihr dann den arsch versohlt hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razaik (2. April 2007)

GelbeRose schrieb:


> Ansonsten wünsch ich Euch viel Erfolg! Und zeigt´s den Jungs!



sind wir so unbeliebt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

